# Scary Sharp - proper way to attach sandpaper???



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Scary sharp is the only sharpening method in my budget at the moment (19yo college and 16yo kids).
What is the secret for attaching the sandpaper so that it doesn't buckle/rip??? I first tried taping the top and bottom, that just loosens up, buckles and rips. I then tried spraying the back with a really tacky adhesive and that kept the sandpaper from moving but I ruined the glass - when it came time to swap out the sandpaper I couldn't get the adhesive off the glass and the result was too rough to try and put new sandpaper on top of it. I just obtained a nice flat piece of granite this weekend so I would like to know the best way to try this again. Is there a better backed andpaper to use? I've been using the standard full sheets (paper backed?) one can pick up at borg and cutting them in half. Thank you!


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Haven't done it myself but heard many people say they just used a spray bottle full of water and spritz the granite/glass and the friction between the paper and flat surface holds it for that sharpening session.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

3M PSA backed film from toolsforworkingwood.com
Use it in half sheets on 6"X 12" glass like this.

Works great !


----------



## TiggerWood (Jan 1, 2014)

Like 7Footer said, I get wet dry sandpaper, spray the bottom with water, and mat it down on the granite.


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

I use 3M 77 spray adhesive (sprayed on the back of the paper) with my granite tile. I have an old chisel to help scrape off used paper/adhesive. Razor blade scarper works well too.

While I do have the eze lap diamond stones now. I still use sandpaper on granite for coarse grinding work (220 and more coarse when needed).


----------



## screwikea (Feb 1, 2013)

Spray adhesive-there are a bunch on the market, and big box stores carry a few.

When you get done with it, pull the sandpaper off of the glass, and use mineral spirits to clean it up.

That's how I always do it!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

A hammer and five six inch nails is what I use straight into the granite works nevery time.Alistair


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Mineral spirits make short work of spay adhesive.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I used Klingspor self adhesive sand paper


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I use contact cement, costs a fraction of what they want for spray adhesive and lasts three times longer. It does take a few minutes as you have to wait for both surfaces to get tacky before putting the paper to your substrate. Usually peel off what I can and scrape the rest off with a razor blade.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

I use the 3M 77sprayed lightly on the back of the paper. Amonia or glass cleaner will remove the adhesive. Spray the amonia on fairly heavy and let sit a few minutes. The longer it sits the easier it gets. Wipe off with paper towel. I use a razor scraper for stubborn spots


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeti, I hadn't though of contact cement….do you have any trouble getting the sandpaper flat against the glass? I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks guys - I appreciate all the input. For some reason I didn't think of using solvent to try and clean the glass, only razors which couldn't remove the adhesive. I will try some of these suggestions.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

No problem getting the paper flat, just have to carefully start at one end and kind of roll the paper onto the glass. Also have a silicone roller, sort of like a J-roller to provide pressure for the bond, only nothing will stick to it unlike my J-roller.


----------

